# Moon Roof problem



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

2009 Murano - Yesterday, my roof decided NOT to close. Only the interior portion worked but the exterior/glass wouldn't move. 

If anyone has had this occur I would appreciate your insight on how to repair it.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If you have less then 36,000 miles take it to the dealer. Nissan's general warranty is 3/36,000


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks. It's at the dealer today and they said they would replace the motor. They claimed to have never seen this before. I'm just glad that they are fixing it. Temps are in the 40s


----------

